# Parent raised tincs



## icedragonair (Aug 10, 2019)

Theres a lot of tinc breeding threads where people will raise the tadpoles but I was wondering is there any chance of the tadpoles surviving if just left in the tank for the parents to care for? Do you need a water feature?


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

They can 'survive', but not reliably; this would be more of an accidental survival unless a person made sure that the tads would get fed (and then, this is exactly like artificially raising the tads, except you do it in the viv). Tincs don't care for their tads.

If you want frogs to raise their own tads, consider a pair of _Ranitomeya imitator_. Why anyone keeps anything other than imitators is honestly beyond my powers of comprehension.


----------



## icedragonair (Aug 10, 2019)

Socratic Monologue said:


> They can 'survive', but not reliably; this would be more of an accidental survival unless a person made sure that the tads would get fed (and then, this is exactly like artificially raising the tads, except you do it in the viv). Tincs don't care for their tads.
> 
> If you want frogs to raise their own tads, consider a pair of _Ranitomeya imitator_. Why anyone keeps anything other than imitators is honestly beyond my powers of comprehension.


Haha it seems youre answering all my questions, im very great full, i have a lot, thank you for your patience.

I was asking more so actually because I dont want them to accidentally breed. But also I knew some breed will raise their young and wasnt sure if tincs were one.

About the _Ranitomeya imitator_ isnt that a smaller species? I like the look of them and i think it would be cool to have parents raise the young eventually but I pickled the tincs cause theure larger and bolder which is probably better for a beginner like me. Im not sure if all ranitomeyas are what they call thumbnail dart frogs?

I saw a thing about them being confirmed monogamous which is just plain awesome.


----------



## LostIsle (Sep 19, 2018)

I have a pair of green sips where the male has started calling and the female is definitely interested. I have no plans on breeding/raising tads. So if they were to start laying eggs, would it be better to pull and toss the eggs or to just leave them be. Since they don't care for their tads very well will the eggs just not survive?

Would it be bad to have eggs being laid all over the tank?


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

As long as you provide them with a large enough water reservoir or multiple they and enough food they can survive. Most people do not do this because it would take a lot of space up in the vivarium. However, I have had tincs morph out that I missed in extremely small water reservoirs as well. I am talking about no more than 10 mls of water in a sideways jar that was meant for eggs deposition. The frogs must have been living off of fruit flies.


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Hi, I have a bit of experience with this. 

I stopped raising tadpoles by hand around september 2016 until last year due to health problems in this period. Before this I had been raising tadpoles of Tinctorius,Amereega,Ranitomeya,Epipedobates,...and other frogs since 2012. So in the above period I left my tinctorius take care of their own eggs and tadpoles. (And I sold my anthonyi, cause these were unstoppable!) 

Some extra info ; I keep couples of tinctorius (and 2.1 azureus) in tanks of 100x50x50cm with a watergutter in front of the tank.

So,
In those 2-3 years of letting the parent frogs raise their own tadpoles, I found more than a few tadpoles swimming in bromeliad or the gutter. But during that time I only had around 5 tadpoles that completely devoloped into a healthy frog. (Statisticly ; thats only one tadpoles for each couple in a period of +-3years.)

What I am saying is that it defenitly is possible to get some offspring.

BUT...

One of the biggest problem of this all was seeing some of the parentfrogs decline in health or getting more skinny than they should be after a while. It took me allot of time and energy to keep the parentfrogs healty and monitor them. It is to my believe that they put allot of unnecessary energy in taking care of their clutches and moving around the tank with their tadpoles. Ofc I could be wrong, but this is what I experienced and believe.

After only a few months of not taking out clutches, my citronella stopped laying eggs. And it took me so long for them to start breeding again! They still only have a few good eggs in their clutches to this day since I restared raising tadpoles by hand. This is so unfortunate since they were my best breeding couple! The other Tinctorius are breeding very well again. 


If you want my advice; just throw away their clutches after you find one, so it does not drain to much of their energy.

Greets,
Tijl


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

icedragonair said:


> About the _Ranitomeya imitator_ isnt that a smaller species? I like the look of them and i think it would be cool to have parents raise the young eventually but I pickled the tincs cause theure larger and bolder which is probably better for a beginner like me. Im not sure if all ranitomeyas are what they call thumbnail dart frogs?
> 
> I saw a thing about them being confirmed monogamous which is just plain awesome.


Yes, all and only _Ranitomeya_ are thumbnails. Imis are bold and easy to keep, though likely not so much as tincs.

I know that _R. vanzolinii_ are monogamous in the wild; other _Ranitomeya_ might behave as such in captivity. Imis are best kept in pairs -- males fight, and I actually had two females in a growout wrestling this morning.

If you don't want tads morphing in the viv, just don't put standing water in there.


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

Tincs don't raise their tads. They will keep the egg mass moist, but once they deposit the tads in water the parental care is over.


----------

